# Extreme Weather Sealing Capabilites on D300



## iflynething (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of how extreme of weather you have taken your D300?

How far will it go?

I saw one Nikon and there was snow all over the lens and camera. Don't know what happened to the camera.

Any pictures of your camera (which has weather sealing) in extreme cases.

I'm not sure how far I can take my 300 yet. I know you can't completely submerge it, but how much rain can it take? Snow?

~Michael~


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 31, 2009)

Treat it like any other electrical appliance, sealing or not try keeping it dry, Nikonians forum on the same issues a user had problems with his d300 in humid conditions, (rainforest) so I wouldn't be pushing to see what it can withstand, if it happens to rain while your using it I'd wipe dry at the first opportunity and place it inverted in a dry warm place. H


----------



## iflynething (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah I figure I couldn't get it wet THAT much. Just wondering what the upper capabilites are

~Michael~


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 2, 2009)

I was in Costa Rica and signed up for a zip-line tour in the canopy of a rain forest.  I couldn't bring my camera bag because we had to wear a safety harness.  It wasn't raining at base camp so I brought my camera (20D, no weather sealing) with me.  After traveling by horseback and hiking the rest of the way, we were up in the canopy where it started to rain.  I had brought a shower cap from the hotel and tried to keep my camera dry but we had to use both hands when zipping from tree to tree and the camera got absolutely soaked.
I turned it off and didn't take any shots in the torrential downpour...but the scenery on the way back was too good so I turned it back on and it was still working.  
On the way back to the hotel, the LCD screen fogged up, from the inside...and it took a day or two before it cleared up.
That was more than 3 years ago and the camera hasn't missed a beat.  (knock on wood). 

I wouldn't recommend this for any camera that doesn't have full weather sealing...but it goes to show that you don't have to put your camera away when the first rain drop is felt.


----------



## iflynething (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats pretty amazing. Cameras sure have come a long way since a long time ago

~Michael~


----------



## Ejazzle (Feb 2, 2009)

My D300 has been totally drenched in salt water countless times. Its been in the snow and in the most humid weather. I think i have pushed it a little over its max.  If you baby your cameras you would hate me. haha


----------



## schumionbike (Feb 3, 2009)

holy cow, I can't believe these story I'm hearing.   I guess these cameras can take quite a bit of abuse.


----------



## andrew99 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've had my D300 out in -20C temperatures quite a few times over the past weeks with no problems.  At one point I couldn't even feel the shutter release button because my hands were so cold.  The camera didn't seem to mind, though!


----------



## davidfromoz (Feb 5, 2009)

I once spent a cold night on top of a mountain with my D300.  Early the next morning I descended into a rapidly warming, humid environment.  When I looked at my camera it was covered in condensate.  I'm guess some parts of the interior were similarly wet.  This scared the hell out of me much worse than simple water on the exterior would have.

I removed the battery, and after deciding I didn't have the time to go back up the mountain and let it warm more slowly in a drier environment kept going.  I left it turned off in a warm, dry place for a bit over a day when I got down.  When I turned it on it was fine and I have never noticed any difference.


----------



## iflynething (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah they are pretty extreme, but that's what I was asking for. 

I just wanted to get a general idea of how far I could take it, if need be.

~Michael~


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2009)

The key for me, was knowing that it was insured...that kept me from worrying too much about it.


----------



## iflynething (Feb 5, 2009)

Well I had the opportunity to have something like that with a guy was about to buy the camera from but it fell through and he just wanted too much for the camera and insurance.

That would give me alot of piece of mind if I had insurance

~Michael~


----------



## Ejazzle (Feb 5, 2009)

Big mike, how much is insurance on the camera? I really need it!


----------



## Garbz (Feb 8, 2009)

My D200 is also weather sealed and reportedly not as well as the D300.

I have it constantly at 30 degrees an +90% humidity (yes I live in hell otherwise known as Australia). Yesterday at the motorcycle races it was in the sun ALL day. The grips got very very soft and the camera very uncomfortable to hold, but it worked just fine.

2 weeks ago I had it at -35 degrees. Condensation briefly formed on it and then frosted over the entire camera. The camera was white and the lens was covered in ice, and it survived that just fine too.

It has also been splashed at the ocean, and had a cup of coffee spilt onto it. Still working just fine.


----------



## iflynething (Feb 9, 2009)

Garbz said:


> 2 weeks ago I had it at -35 degrees. Condensation briefly formed on it and then frosted over the entire camera. The camera was white and the lens was covered in ice, and it survived that just fine too.
> 
> It has also been splashed at the ocean, and had a cup of coffee spilt onto it. Still working just fine.


 
That was an interesting thread 



Garbz said:


> It has also been splashed at the ocean, and had a cup of coffee spilt onto it. Still working just fine


 
I would have thought that the salt would have messed it up

~Michael~


----------



## Garbz (Feb 9, 2009)

Probably would have if it had gotten in the camera. Typically the outside body of cameras is magnesium but inside lenses and inside the body, even a bit of salt may result in a rusty death for your camera. One of the Time Life photographers Rentmeester described a 2 minute shower in the tropics, in 1970 which despite his umbrella caused the camera to rust and die within weeks. Modern weather sealing has come a long way.


----------



## Mongoos3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Might just want to get a camera shock case


----------



## Ejazzle (Feb 12, 2009)

my d300 is rusty


----------



## blash (Feb 13, 2009)

Dunno about the D300 but even cameras that don't have weather sealing can do alright, I had Camera Armor on my D80 and that helped a bit but the D80 went through a few dust storms in the desert in Israel, and survived intact.


----------



## iflynething (Feb 14, 2009)

Ejazzle said:


> my d300 is rusty


 
Ha ha. That's going to a whole new level 

~Michael~


----------



## Ejazzle (Feb 16, 2009)

sometimes it makes me sad to see such a beautiful tool rusty. But thats how you know she's getting put to good use!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 17, 2009)

I dropped my D100 in a river.  This is a camera that is known for not handling water conditions well.  Granted, I did the "OH CRAP!!!" and got it back out of the water nearly instantly... but it still got quite wet.  Lens had a lot of moisture, as did the battery compartment and some other areas.

She still works fine years later.  I haven't chucked my D300 into the river yet.  I'll let you know how it works out when I do.


----------



## Kinz (Feb 21, 2009)

Garbz, I assume you mean Celcius?  We use the "F" word (no, not that F word) here in VA.  So 30 and humid would be a little strange.  Australia -- now there are some cool photos.


----------

